# M3 brass PT100



## Parushev (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi, has anyone tried to use one of those M3 brass PT100 RTD class A sensors in the brew thermostat bracket screw holes? What is the chance of breaking the tip?

This will be the most elegant DIY PID temperature sensor mounting.


----------



## wolfiwolf (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello,

where did you find a brass M3 PT100? I haven't found one yet.

However, there are type K elements available with M3-threading on aliexpress and i have ordered one which i would like to try in my Silvia. I don't have any experience with the type K thermocouples yet because so far, i have always used PT100s for my PID-mods. I also wondered if it would be possible to turn a M4 PT100 down to M3, as M4 is easily available and i cannot imagine that the M4-threads are drilled out from the back...


----------



## Parushev (Oct 31, 2021)

@wolfiwolf, there are PT100 class A M3 screw sensors on Aliexpress. Also, the shops selling M4 ones have custom M3 on a higher price tho. The cost is about 15 USD for both regular sold ones and the custom ones.

My only concern is whether the tip would easily break off since brass is more fragile than the original Silvia M3 screws material.


----------

